# Moving to San Luis Potosí from Barcelona



## Ij2 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi, anyone living in San Luis Potosi, Mexico? Probably we move there from Spain. How is live there?
Sorry, I'm new in the forum, and this is not the right place to post this, excuse me.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Ij2 said:


> Hi, anyone living in San Luis Potosi, Mexico? Probably we move there from Spain. How is live there?
> Sorry, I'm new in the forum, and this is not the right place to post this, excuse me.


Welcome to the Mexico Forum. To help you get more responses, I'm going to start a new thread for you highlighting your interest in San Luis Potosí.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry I'm not in San Luis Potosi I'm in Queretaro three hours south. Central Mexico is fairly quiet and weather wise I'd say it's pretty hot. Well at least for my taste.


----------



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm going to be fairly near you in Aguascalientes, I know the area well because my wife went to college there and part of her family is settled there, we visit often. 

San Luis Potosi is weird but awesome and here is why: Within 10 years San Luis went from this quiet fairly small city into this big city.. The reason I say it is weird is because they don't seem to have planned for it, it is almost like it happened all of a sudden, so you'll see a residential area right next to a big mall. 

The pros are: San Luis has become a city where you can get the best of the US and the best of Mexico. You can go to one of the huge malls or modern areas and find everything you want and might miss from home in Spain. Or you can choose to hang out in el Centro and still get the feeling of old Mexico. Every building in el Centro is amazing. If you go out of the city there is La Huasteca , Media luna and a zillion waterfalls and rivers which are just incredible. The food there is also incredible. Oh! they have this huge , beautiful park right in the city called Tangamanga.

The cons are: Lots of people. LOTS. Especially during the weekends. 

My wife and I picked Aguascalientes because that's where her mom is, but our second choice was San Luis. We plan on going there often.


----------



## Ij2 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you so much for your help. 
And...what about the security? Here in Spain the news about Mexico always are pretty scary. When I tell to my family and friends about to go there everybody is thinking that we turn crazy!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Ij2 said:


> Thank you so much for your help.
> And...what about the security? Here in Spain the news about Mexico always are pretty scary. When I tell to my family and friends about to go there everybody is thinking that we turn crazy!


I can't speak about how safe SLP is, but I live in Mexico City and feel as safe as I did living in big cities in the States. And I'm an older woman living on my own. I read El País regularly online and have noticed that almost all of the stories about Mexico are on the negative side, to say the least. Tell your friends in Spain that you are not crazy to move to Mexico and that they should feel ashamed for believing that what they know about Mexico from the news media is a true picture of what used to be called Nueva España.


----------



## Ij2 (Feb 3, 2016)

Yes, of course! Lots of years ago I was living in Amsterdam for a year and I always remember wen the people asked me about to live in a country with the terrorist band ETA, they thought we went in the street looking around scared to dead in every corner. Of course it was a great problem, but I always live very happy and safe here. I compare always this, only we know the bad side but I'm sure Mexico is a good place to live, but is big change for the family.
Thanks for the comments


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

ETA is pretty mild compared to what has happened lately all over the world. The last big attack in Barcelona was what 25 years ago?


----------



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

Mexico is one of those places where common sense still works: Take care of your valuables, lock your car, don't walk alone at night, don't buy drugs or get involved with shady people, don't go to Sinaloa, Guerrero or any other place having obvious problems with drug cartels. In four words: don't do anything stupid.

I'll give you an example of a truly scary place: I live in Redmond, WA, it is a small town, home of Bill Gates one of the richest men in the world. As you can imagine, the area is full of engineers from Microsoft. This isn't a medium income area, it is a very rich town and it is heavily patrolled. Two days ago we had THREE bomb threats in two high schools and a movie theater. It is scary because common sense just doesn't work here anymore and we might end up like Paris. 

I have been to SLP many times, the latest this past December when my father in law died, and I have never felt unsafe there. San Luis had trouble but it was at the beginning of the war with the cartels. Now it is just like any other city in the world.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Ij2 said:


> Yes, of course! Lots of years ago I was living in Amsterdam for a year and I always remember wen the people asked me about to live in a country with the terrorist band ETA, they thought we went in the street looking around scared to dead in every corner. Of course it was a great problem, but I always live very happy and safe here. I compare always this, only we know the bad side but I'm sure Mexico is a good place to live, but is big change for the family.
> Thanks for the comments


It will be a change for your family, but at least you'll arrive already speaking the language of the country you'll be moving to, _más o menos_.


----------



## Ij2 (Feb 3, 2016)

citlali said:


> ETA is pretty mild compared to what has happened lately all over the world. The last big attack in Barcelona was what 25 years ago?


Well, I didn't grew up in Bcn, I'm from the north of Spain, and now it could be mild, but 30-25 years ago...


----------



## Ij2 (Feb 3, 2016)

thank you so much!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Tell me I am Basque from the French side and worked with the Torres family in the 80´s.


----------



## Ij2 (Feb 3, 2016)

citlali said:


> Tell me I am Basque from the French side and worked with the Torres family in the 80´s.


Ha, ha, ha! How small world it is!!
Pleasure!


----------



## Negley81 (Sep 26, 2014)

*Don't worry*

We have lived in San Luis Potosí for 14 years and have felt very safe. As always, there are things that happen and they are heavily reported on. But I highly recommend SLP. As previously mentioned, you have all of the modern stores including lots of American restaurants here in town, but also that old Mexico feel. You will love it.


----------

